# On Camera Flash Diffusers For Fill



## FTb-n (Jan 19, 2015)

Do you diffuse your flash when using it on camera for fill?

I rarely shoot with on camera flash and would mostly do so for fill. I'm currently using two different DIY foam diffusers (pictured below). The short one is used frequently off camera to bounce light off ceilings and walls. The bigger one gets very little use and was designed for those scenarios when white-ish ceilings and walls aren't available (outdoors or when ceilings are too dark of too high). Actually, I don't remember when I last used it.

Anyway, I'm discovering the some group shots, such as basketball team photos after a game, might benefit from a little fill. 

I do have the RoundFlash that I've used on occasion. It's a great ring light, but can get awkward at events when speed is important.

With the introduction of the Fstoppers Flash Disc, I have become more intrigued with alternatives. Still, when subjects are 7-10 feet away (which is common for me), I wonder about their usefulness when there is nothing around to bounce the flash. 

What do you use -- if anything?

Forgot to post the photos. And I posted two of the same photo -- oops.


----------



## Skirball (Jan 19, 2015)

I tried the foam thingy at home just to give it a go, and it seems to have worked fine. But any time I've done it while actually out shooting I've grabbed any old piece of whitish paper and wrapped it around my flash (I keep hair ties on all my flashes). Worked as good as a foam thingy. 

I don't shoot on-camera flash enough to drag around yet another piece of gear, and it's usually not hard to find a white piece of paper


----------



## surapon (Jan 28, 2015)

Dear Friend Mr. FTb-n.
Wow, That are great Idea---Thanks, So Beautiful DIY, until Look like we buy from the Camera Store.
Yes, It will work too.
Surapon


----------

